# Plastic botles



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I seemed to have accumalated more 2 liter bottles than I thought I had.Besides using them for water storage,what are your thoughts on storing rice,dried beans,dried peas,sugar,flour,cornmeal and maybe some type of small pasta such as elbow macaroni.Also,what about the need for any 02 or dessicant packs vs. just a tight seal on the bottle cap? All input pro or con is appreciated.
P.S. I am familiar with the buckets and mylar bags,just some thoughts on bottles,Thanks


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting thought on using 2 liters for the dried goods. I'm interested in what some of the experts say, for sure!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Well...I've been thinking about this, especially since I saw that lady on doomsday preppers state that FEMA suggested using 2 liters to store dry stuff.

I looked on my noodles I just bought, they have a one years shelf life written on them according to how they are packaged. OK, so if I store in 2 liters, well cleaned and throughly dried, then I'd be storing them in better condition and might even prolong shelf life, so I am thinking about trying it. 

I got a thick, heavy, great milk container the other day from walmart, as I am buying organic milk now, and I am seriously thinking about storing some beans in it. 
also, do they make any oxygen absorbers that are tiny and could be slipped into a 2 liter, or milk jug? Hum....


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*I remember someone saying they used them for storage...just can't remember who ....I'm thinking it was Jay-Jay (sorry if it wasn't you J). No problem with the bottles, just keep them in a cool, dry, dark place (as usual). No containers that have held milk or fruit juices because they leave a residue that cannot be washed out.*


----------

